# 10.10 Yosemite - WIFI issues



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi have been hearing and reading lots of issues with wifi dropping or freezing with 10.10
- with no actual fixes other than a few users have said turn off bluetooth.

so has anyone had issues?

OS X Yosemite WiFi bug, drop issues during review | Product Reviews Net


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I've only had Bluetooth drops myself so far; WiFi has been flawless.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

no problems with wifi on my 2011 MBP.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have had my wifi drop on occasion, it is not regular, but annoying when it happens. This is an a rMBP. I have had my bluetooth drop a few times for my mouse and keyboard, again not regular but definitely annoying.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

WiFi has been a nightmare for me since RC2. Turns out it isn't because of the beta because my wife's macbook pro is having all kinds of trouble too.

It's somewhat stabilized: I have a time capsule which routes our internet traffic, and had a AEBS connected in bridge mode to distribute wifi. Since I turned off the AEBS things seem a little better, though one side of our house doesn't have as good a connection anymore!

Since doing that, and assigning IPs directly via DHCP, our Hostname problems are gone too. Before, the hostname would increment at will.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

In Yosemite WiFi has been quite stable for me.

The only thing about Yosemite/WiFi is the MB makes a new(?) sound whenever it first picks up the WiFi signal upon waking etc. I don't know how to describe this sound other than as a laser-ish 'thwoop' at a fairly high frequency.... .

Has anyone noticed this also - or have I been asleep at the wheel, lo these many years?


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

Yosemite and WifI has not been problematic. Bluetooth is not on at all.


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

Since upgrading to Yosemite, my WIFI is definitely a nightmare. It will work for awhile, then stop for an extended period of time. I see from other forums (MacRumors, etc. That I am not alone. Hopefully, Apple will fix this asap.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Apple just released 10.10.1 to developers :fingers crossed:


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Our MacBook Air's have been fine but the Mini is having network issues (both wired and WiFi)


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I was having problems with my Mid-2009 Macbook Pro. I went into Network preferences, made 'Wifi' service inactive by clicking the cog in the list window, rebooted, added a new Wifi connection and named it Wifi2. 

That seemed to have solved it. Now that 10.10.1 is out, I can't say if the update did anything for wifi stability.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

10.10.1 is not out to the general public yet, just to developers as far as I know. My 2013 rMBP is on 10.10 with no updates available.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Yup… and maybe a fix for those who could use it. I'm staying where I am for now thanks and every things working well enough for me with 10.9.5. 

"While it is unclear what improvements the first update to OS X Yosemite will bring, there are several bugs in the operating system including a major Wi-Fi issue that has caused connection problems for a number of users. 

Apple is asking developers to focus on Wi-Fi …"

Apple Seeds First OS X 10.10.1 Yosemite Beta to Developers - Mac Rumors


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Yup… and maybe a fix for those who could use it. I'm staying where I am for now thanks and every things working well enough for me with 10.9.5.
> 
> "While it is unclear what improvements the first update to OS X Yosemite will bring, there are several bugs in the operating system including a major Wi-Fi issue that has caused connection problems for a number of users.
> 
> ...


To be clear, my rMBP has no issues with WIFI at all. Works as normal at any location I have used it.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I updated to 10.10.1 last night. It was available on the app store.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

No update is available for me this morning either, still lists Yosemite 10.10. That is weird.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

My rMBP definitely has WiFi issues... connecting to DLink routers appears nigh-impossible. Reception appears to be much weaker than my late-2011 MBP. This could be a major issue in my office, but the techs have just made a mass purchase of new Linksys routers, so as they are replaced things should clear up a bit.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> No update is available for me this morning either, still lists Yosemite 10.10. That is weird.



Maybe because it knows that yours is working and it doesn't want to mess things up. 




SINC said:


> To be clear, my rMBP has no issues with WIFI at all. Works as normal at any location I have used it.



At least your wi-fi is working which will save another trip to the Apple Store.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

No updates averrable for me either. Sure it is not a developer update? Yosemite worked great at first on my rMBP but after time it seemed to get worse. Daily wifi drops, bluetooth drops as well. Also it shows multiple of the same computer in my network shared places. Hopefully this gets resolved very soon.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't have a developer account. Could it be they push it to all beta testers? I had 10.10 beta before.

I did notice a build number next to the update when i updated last night. Will get a screenshot when i get home.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> At least your wi-fi is working which will save another trip to the Apple Store.


Actually it has been working well since the last trip to the Apple store. Seems there was a conflict with some app that was causing all the weird behaviour. I zapped all unnecessary apps and the problem disappeared.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

here is my install of 10.10.1


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

IllusionX said:


> here is my install of 10.10.1
> 
> [delete image]
> 
> ...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Not a great idea to post serial numbers.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

OH yeah, i am an appleseeder. I was part of the Yosemite beta program but I stayed registered because i wanted to continue receiving updates.

Anyhow, what's wrong with posting the serial number? It doesn't store personal information.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

To all of you experiencing Yosemite network troubles out here: would you please derail IPv.6 in System Preferences>Network>Advanced to the IP beginning with _fe80::/64_, being Link Local? And post if problems persist or are solved?
Just trying to find out if these issues have anything to do with IPv.4 interfering with IPv.6, and maybe older routers which cannot handle IPv.6.
Your router brand name, type and serial# are welcome for the same reason.
Thank you!


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey people,
Say no more. You know what has happened with the introduction of OS 10.10 Yosemite? IPv.6 has just become the system network default!
Everybody with Mavericks' or older migrated IPv.4 settings, as well as everybody with older, IPv.4 hardware (e.g: router) has been left in the dark.
As well as every end user dependent on an ISP not capable of IPv.6 (yet).
The solution is simple: go to your System>Preferences>Network>Advanced and simply manually copy or revert your IPv.4 settings from an older/migrated Mac or restore some kind of IPv.4 setting.
I' m quite confident this will work.
Thank you, nickfromromeoville, to bring me on track.
https://twitter.com/alexharries/status/494807019933945858
With this, I wouldn't wonder if this weren't the same with IOS8 also... 
Edit


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

hexdiy said:


> Hey people,
> Say no more. You know what has happened with the introduction of OS 10.10 Yosemite? IPv.6 has just become the system network default!
> Everybody with Mavericks' or older migrated IPv.4 settings, as well as everybody with older, IPv.4 hardware (e.g: router) has been left in the dark.
> As well as every end user dependent on an ISP not capable of IPv.6 (yet).
> ...


 will have a client try that, thanks for the tip.. 
will let you know if it worked.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

10.10.1 is out
also exchange server update too


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Accordin to MortenJamesCarlsen, an apparent authority here:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6601963?start=1080&tstart=0
10.10.1 renders his network completely useless. Duh!


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

Just completed update to 10.10.1 on 2 Macs.
No WiFi problems before update, no apparent problems now.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Had no issues with the update on my rMBP. Going to hold off a bit before upgrading other machines here at work. Seems like the same computer showing up multiple times in my shared is fixed. I used to see my computers in the side bar under shared, not it just shows "all..." and i have to click it to see all the shared computers on my network. How do I get it to show my shared macs like it used to?


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

Perhaps theWiFi issues are related to home or office networks.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Kleles said:


> Perhaps theWiFi issues are related to home or office networks.


Everything was working perfectly until the 10.10 update. Only computers with 10.10 are having the issue so I am led to believe it is an issue with 10.10 and not my network.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

That is not an issue, Wonderings, but probably just a change of style. The issue with networking/ WiFi is still a mystery, and possibly related to the use of older routers. And very difficult to reproduce by users not experiencing the issue.
Glad to read the multiple shared "phantom mac" issue has apparently been dealt with.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am still having random wifi drops with 10.10.1. 2 computers that have Yosemite are having the issue, but with the 10.10.1 update. One is a rMBP and the other a 21" iMac. It does not seem to be happening as much now, but still happens a few times a day. 

I am setting up a new 5k iMac, will see if the problem occurs on this beast of a machine as well once I start using it.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Hope the random WiFi drops are not bothering you too much, Wonderings. There is a monster thread on Apple Support>Discussions by 10.10.1 users completely incapacitated by it:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6601963?start=1515&tstart=0
Maybe you have a day or two to peruse it... Solution not in sight by a long shot.
Good luck with your 5K iMac anyhow, really!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Does anyone know what or why Apple changed and fiddled with the Yosemite Wi-Fi so much to cause so much trouble for so many?? Or why don't or can't they just put things back they way they were and actually worked with an "update"???

All I could find was an older tidbits article: TidBITS: Welcome Wi-Fi Changes under Yosemite's Hood
"Wi-Fi is a mature part of OS X, but Apple likes to tinker, and OS X 10.10 Yosemite brings a tinkling cascade of tiny changes, …"

It seem that they tinkered a bit too much for many users. 

I haven't gone the Yosemite "_upgrade_"??? route, but also wonder if or why the Wireless Diagnostics isn't any help with the users problems?? Or does it just not work properly as well???

About Wireless Diagnostics - Apple Support
OS X Yosemite: About Wireless Diagnostics

Just curious and wondering…


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

To be followed:https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6601963?start=1500&tstart=0
And yes, that's me too there. I hope the summary somewhat sums it up...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Thanks hexdiy, and that's a lot of summarizing work you did. I hope some will read and digest and use some of your suggestions.

I gather that attempting to use the Mac's Wireless Diagnostics isn't of much help, but I haven't read much of it even being tried for a possible solution.

Most users I suspect just want a quick and easy fix pill for a solution - which would be nice.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you too for reading through my linked post, pm-r 
Apparently a bit too much to ask of most people. But hey, a quick fix for Yosemite isn't going to happen, if even Apple and beta testers together are not able to replicate the problem...
About 2 weeks ago 10.10.1 was out on monday night, pulled somewhere during the night, and miraculously reappeared again on tuesday afternoon. No one even knows if it was the same version of 10.10.1 that reappeared. And since 10.10.1 Wifi troubles have considerably gotten worse for some users, it seems.
Whining is abundant as usual on Apple Support>discussions. But posting some interesting system details? Etrecheck reports? Oh no, too much to ask. Ah well, suppose I'm getting old.
PS: wireless diagnostics have been used by far too little plaintiffs in the thread. And many complaints seem to be about common networking troubles easily solved. Which is why I've called the thread a mixed bag.
On the other hand, this Yosemite WiFi/networking issue will probably turn out to be a very complex interaction between OSX, aftermarket obsolete router hardware and/or firmware, and maybe even caused by ISPs changing from old to newer technology (IPv.6, DNSsec, etc.)
Anyhow, time will tell and probably we will never know.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I guess it would help if all those having the Yosemite Wi-Fi problem would include the Mac model and router or wi-fi base they were using rather than all the "me too" stuff. Maybe their problem would lessen if they were using one of Apple's recent wireless base units - Apple would like that. 

But I will admit that I didn't realize all the functions the builtin _*Wireless Diagnostics*_ could do - and that Apple seems to like hiding unless one digs for the tricks and methods just to access it all.

At least they provided some help they Last Modified: Nov 19, 2014 at:
About Wireless Diagnostics - Apple Support

Maybe some with wi-fi problems should check it out.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

That, pm-r, is a wonderful link. Many thanks!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

hexdiy said:


> That, pm-r, is a wonderful link. Many thanks!



Thanks, I thought I'd keep it on its own this time as it seemed to be buried a bit in my #38 post. And in case anyone had missed it.  

Actually it's one of Apple's better info/help files I thought, especially compared to some of their others, which can sometimes fail badly.


----------



## Esdubyar (Jan 9, 2015)

The Problem I am having with the 10.10.1 update is that the wifi works at home on WPA Personal, but at work, with WPA Enterprise, I can connect but then no data is flowing. I'm on a 13-inch 2010 Macbook Pro 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo. I've disabled the bluetooth, tinkered around in the settings and run the diagnostics, all to no avail - I can't connect to my work wifi. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

WPA enterprise means you go through 3rd party authentication such as RADIUS. I'm surprised there are still enterprises who use that. 
If you are connected and no data go through, that means there is probably an issue with authentication. 
Have you tried another device?


----------



## Esdubyar (Jan 9, 2015)

My Android phone and tablet seem to connect just fine. Apparently no one else in the building is having this issue.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Not resolving DNS on a WPA Enterprise network is exactly one of the Yosemite bugs I was talking about. Nothing to be done about it until Apple fixes it in an update.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Updated my daughters MBP to Yosemite and now it's dropping wi-fi connections like crazy. The wi-fi thread on the Apple Support forum is 144 pages long, I'm exhausted from reading it.

Bottom line... thousands are waiting for a Yosemite OS update to fix this.

I miss the old days when things were simpler.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

gwillikers said:


> Updated my daughters MBP to Yosemite and now it's dropping wi-fi connections like crazy. The wi-fi thread on the Apple Support forum is 144 pages long, I'm exhausted from reading it.
> 
> Bottom line... thousands are waiting for a Yosemite OS update to fix this.
> 
> I miss the old days when things were simpler.



Did you not make a clone of her pre-existing OS you could boot from and use instead.

And maybe that should be the good old days when things "Just Worked" properly. Mavericks does for me and almost as well as Snow Leopard. .)


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

pm-r said:


> And maybe that should be the good old days when things "Just Worked" properly. Mavericks does for me and almost as well as Snow Leopard. .)


Yosemite 'just works' fine on my machine and on SWMBO's computer also, but then both had completely *clean installs of Yosemite*. I use a 2009 MB, hers is a 2012 MBP.

I would be interested in figuring out the common factor with machines having problem because there are a lot of people having none....


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Did you not make a clone of her pre-existing OS you could boot from and use instead.
> 
> And maybe that should be the good old days when things "Just Worked" properly. Mavericks does for me and almost as well as Snow Leopard. .)


I have no problem with Yosemite, but 144 pages on one problem (wi-fi) would indicate a fairly massive problem. 

I could downgrade her back to Mavericks (I'm a backup fanatic) but people are expecting a Yosemite update any day now.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't even have any problems with mine. I'm on a 2011 MBP and it was an upgrade from Mavericks.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

gwillikers said:


> I have no problem with Yosemite, but 144 pages on one problem (wi-fi) would indicate a fairly massive problem.
> 
> I could downgrade her back to Mavericks (I'm a backup fanatic) but people are expecting a Yosemite update any day now.


People can expect all the want to but Apple only just seeded the 6th Beta of 10.10.2 to developers so it could be a while yet before they release it to the 'great unwashed' (you and I)...............


----------

